#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Balanitis oder doch was anderes? >

## rugeroo

Guten Tag, 
mein Problem fing vor Jahren an, meiner Meinung nach nachdem ich mit einer Frau beisammen war die wohl Treue nicht sehr groß schrieb...
Ich bekam vereinzelt kleine 'Bläschen' die sich mittlerweile schon überall am Eichelkopf ausgeweitet haben. Damals war es nur ein Hautproblem und der Hautarzt verschrieb mir Elidel 1% Creme welche das Problem auch kurzfristig behob. Nach ca. 4 Wochen fing das ganze von vorne an. So sieht das aus im Anfangsstadium: http://up.picr.de/30026671uh.jpg
Die Bläschen springen dann auf und es entzündet sich mittlerweile auch der Schaft, wie bei Balanitis. http://up.picr.de/30026703ty.jpg Am Abend tuts dann auch weh beim sitzen, wie wenn der Schaft und die Eichel innen geschwollen wären fühlt sich das an. Beim Urologen (wusste nicht recht bescheid über Hautkrankheiten), Hausarzt (Tipp Pilzinfektion) und 2ten Hautarzt (hat gerätselt, meint dass es nicht sexuell übertragen ist) war ich auch, sämtliche Cremen (Elidel, Medaspor Topical Cream, Elozart) und Antibiotika gegen Pilz haben langfristig nichts gebracht. Die Haut an der Eichel ist glaube ich schon sehr mitgenommen von den Cremes und ich versuche sie nur noch wenig anzuwenden. Der Urin wurde beim Hausarzt untersucht, war ok. Blutzuckerwerte sind ok. Obwohl mir auffällt wenn ich Süsses(Cola) und Alkohol trinke wirds schon schlimmer. Da ich sehr feuchte/fette Haut habe ists auch beim Penis nie trocken. Sexuell übertragene Krankheiten oder Sperma wurden bislang nicht untersucht. Es sieht so aus als ob unter der Haut an der Eichel kleine 'Pusteln'/Punkte unter der Haut warten aufzubrechen. Die hatte ich früher nicht. http://up.picr.de/30026712ts.jpg   Nach ca. 3-4 Tagen heilt das ganze wieder ab und kommt dann mittlerweile so nach einer Woche wieder.  http://up.picr.de/30026695au.jpg     Es juckt sehr wenn es akut ist, Ausfluss hab ich keinen und auch keine Schmerzen in der Harnröhre oder beim Wasserlassen. 
Die letzten 14 Tage verwende ich eine 1:1 Mischung von Betadona Salbe und Linola Fett Creme. Es trägt zur kompletten äußeren Abheilung bei jedoch startet der ganze Prozess von vorne, nach Geschlechtsverkehr sprangen wieder solche 'Pusteln'/ 'Bläschen' auf die sich wie beschrieben seit Jahren unter der Eichelhaut 'eingenistet' haben......   http://up.picr.de/30112029it.jpg  
Vielen Dank und beste Grüße!

----------


## gisie63

Hallo rugero, 
als erste Maßnahme würde ich vorschlagen, dass man einen Abstrich bzw einen Abklatsch abnimmt um einen Erreger oder eine Pilzinfektion zu erfassen. Bei einem Nachweis dann die entsprechende Therapie einleiten. 
Für den Moment würde ich nur Pflegecreme auftragen, um eine Verfälschung der Abstriche zu vermeiden.
Kommt bei der Untersuchung nichts Konkretes heraus, würde ich mich an eine Dermatologische Klinik wenden. Dort sieht man auch seltenere  Fälle und kann sie entsprechend einschätzen. 
Gute Besserung
LG gisie

----------


## Sta

Hallo Rugeroo,  
das klingt ja merkwürdig. Hast du mittlerweile einen Befund? 
Beste Grüße

----------


## Neppo

Wie hat sich das Ganze nun entwickelt?

----------


## Rungoo

Habe genau das selbe Problem. 
Kann hier einer bezüglich eine Meinung / Ratschlag abgeben bitte?

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Rungoo, 
Ratschläge siehe 4 Beiträge weiter oben. Da habe ich schon ausführlich geschrieben.
LG gisie

----------


## possible_

Hallo ich habe genau die selben Problem bist du erforderlich behandelt worden und was war es? 
für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar bin am verzweifeln :Sad: 
mfg Michi

----------

